# Extension of Premier Visa Anniversary Reward Certificate



## jeff76543 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think that I read in various threads that it was no problem to receive a brief extension for the Premier Visa Anniversary Reward Certificate (1 free night in category 1-5 hotels).

I have an upcoming trip where I wanted to use the certificate, but the night that I want to use it is 2 days after the expiration of the certificate.  When I wrote to Marriott requesting an extension they answered that this is not possible.

Does this correspond with the experiences of other TUG members?  Does anyone have a suggestion about the proper course of action to take to get the extension?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2013)

jeff76543 said:


> I think that I read in various threads that it was no problem to receive a brief extension for the Premier Visa Anniversary Reward Certificate (1 free night in category 1-5 hotels).
> 
> I have an upcoming trip where I wanted to use the certificate, but the night that I want to use it is 2 days after the expiration of the certificate.  When I wrote to Marriott requesting an extension they answered that this is not possible.
> 
> Does this correspond with the experiences of other TUG members?  Does anyone have a suggestion about the proper course of action to take to get the extension?



Ours fall at the most inconvenient time for our usual travel and I've never been able to get an extension.  Two out of the last five have expired.    That'll probably happen even more often now, with the latest round of categories putting all the good nearby Boston hotels out of eligibility.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope it wasn't just beginner's luck, but all it took was a quick call for me last year and no problem extending it


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I hope it wasn't just beginner's luck, but all it took was a quick call for me last year and no problem extending it



GRRRRR!!!  You can understand inconsistency with some things because they need leeway to be able to respond to customer issues.  But why should this be inconsistent - it's not like they're being asked to give one member something more, something special, that others aren't getting.

Another thing I've asked is if there's any way to somehow switch the date to issue them annually, but there I completely understand when they say no because it's an anniversary thing.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> GRRRRR!!!  You can understand inconsistency with some things because they need leeway to be able to respond to customer issues.  But why should this be inconsistent - it's not like they're being asked to give one member something more, something special, that others aren't getting.
> 
> Another thing I've asked is if there's any way to somehow switch the date to issue them annually, but there I completely understand when they say no because it's an anniversary thing.



I agree - its so aggravating when you hit a stone wall while others sail easily through. It doesn't make sense, and just makes one more prone to hang up and try again, which only costs them money in the long run in employee time.

I've really had good experiences when I've called with a problem. A few years back they were even willing to switch a reservation for me under 60 days  when I called to check out my options when I thought I might have a con flight which luckily landed up being the following week. I've found it never hurts to call and try. Sometimes the reps respond to a nice request I guess.


----------



## golf4hrs (Mar 8, 2013)

I just extended my Visa 1-5 category certificate after calling Marriott Rewards. I first tried to call VISA with no action.  One note of caution, the Marriott agent will only extend it for 6 months from date of phone call. The phone call must be within the initial deadline of the certificate. 

After I hung up, I realized my final travel date was a few days outside of the 6 month extension. I had to call back and the Platinum agent cancelled the initial extension.  She was smart to start the 6 months window a few days later. I complimented her because this astute action was good customer service. That's why I continue to be a Marriott Platinum member and Marriott timeshare owner.  Everything worked out perfectly with my travel dates. I do wish they had more category 5 hotels in Hawaii.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I agree - its so aggravating when you hit a stone wall while others sail easily through. It doesn't make sense, and just makes one more prone to hang up and try again, which only costs them money in the long run in employee time.
> 
> I've really had good experiences when I've called with a problem. A few years back they were even willing to switch a reservation for me under 60 days  when I called to check out my options when I thought I might have a con flight which luckily landed up being the following week. I've found it never hurts to call and try. Sometimes the reps respond to a nice request I guess.



I think I'm nice.  :rofl:  Really, what's most aggravating is when you know that folks who aren't nice are getting what they demand because the reps just don't want to deal with them anymore.  That's infuriating to see.

Anyway, this leaves the door open for me to keep calling every year, knowing there's a chance.


----------



## klpca (Mar 8, 2013)

I was able to extend my last one without too much of a problem, but it was for six months only, and there was no budging on the extended date. I was bummed that I didn't know that we had a cert (email went to my husband and he assumed that I knew about it) and I used MR on the Residence Inn in Boulder instead of the certificate. Lesson learned. That won't happen again!


----------



## henrythefourth (Mar 8, 2013)

*6 Months*

I was able to extend my anniversary night 6 months also.  The only question the agent asked was if I had done an extension in the previous 12 months.

My anniversary is in May, so the 6 month cert expired in October.  This was extended 6 months to expire in April.

The reason for the 6 month extension is because you will be getting a new one the following month for your next anniversary.

-Hank


----------



## jeff76543 (Mar 8, 2013)

I thank all of you for the advice -- and for reporting your varied experiences.  I guess that my mother's motto was right (although not as she intended it):  "If at first you don't succeed, try and try again..."

I will report the results of my phone call(s) to Marriott.


----------



## Bnov (Mar 8, 2013)

I asked for an extension last year b/c we wanted to use the free night for my niece's wedding and the wedding date fell just a few days beyond the expiration of the free night cert.  The customer service rep said "No problem" and extended the date of the certificate.  Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think I'm nice.  :rofl:  Really, what's most aggravating is when you know that folks who aren't nice are getting what they demand because the reps just don't want to deal with them anymore.  That's infuriating to see.
> 
> Anyway, this leaves the door open for me to keep calling every year, knowing there's a chance.



Last year was the first time I called to ask for an extension.  The rep asked if I had a reservation in place.  I did and wonder if, maybe, that is the key.  The rep didn't say what would happen if there was no reservation in place, and I didn't ask.  I just thanked the rep and accepted my extension since there was no possibility of using my existing reservation.

BTW, if you think it's infuriating that not nice people get what they want, imagine that you are the rep that has to deal with those folks.  A little kindness goes a long way, and I try to keep that in mind even if I don't always get what I want.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 8, 2013)

They have always worked with me. Extending 6 months from the time of my request-not tacking 6 months from expiration. Its been very helpful.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine expires in January and I'm usually trying to extend it until late May/early June.  I'll keep all this in mind and next time, will be prepared with the exact date and property to reserve with the cert.  Maybe like you all say, that's the key.  Thanks!


----------



## jeff76543 (May 10, 2013)

Today I again tried to extend my Premier Visa Anniversary Reward Certificate, and this time there was no problem extending it for 6 months from today.  As reported by others, the way the extension was resolved was by reissuing the certificate.

Considering the different results that have been reported (as well as reports of a change in policy regarding the extension/reissuing of the certificates), perhaps the customer service representative's comments will be of interest.  She said that it usually isn't a problem to receive "a one-time" extension of the reward certificate as long as there is significant activity on the Marriott Visa card.  Judging by the fact that she had to put me on hold before giving me a final answer, I imagine that there was a need for a supervisor to approve the reissuing of the certificate.

Now I just have to make my reservation by May 15, so that the hotel where I want to stay will still be in category 5...


----------



## rpgriego (May 11, 2013)

Have extended the certificate and driven MR crazy with scheduling then switching then rescheduling then switching and then canceling the reservation within the last two weeks. 

Every single representative was courteous and even took the time to search various Category 5 hotels in the SoCal area.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 25, 2013)

ugh- spoke too soon- would anyone mind giving me the phone number they called and were successful with- thanks


----------



## jeff76543 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am pretty sure that I called the "Guest Services" number on the back of my Marriott Elite card. I'm only Silver Elite and you may be in a higher elite group.  There may be different numbers for different classes of Elite -- and I would expect that if there are different numbers, the quality of the response may be influenced by the level of elite, but you never know...  The number I have is 800-321-7396.

In any event, the rule seems to be, "if at first you don't succeed, try and try again"...


----------



## m61376 (Jul 25, 2013)

jeff76543 said:


> I am pretty sure that I called the "Guest Services" number on the back of my Marriott Elite card. I'm only Silver Elite and you may be in a higher elite group.  There may be different numbers for different classes of Elite -- and I would expect that if there are different numbers, the quality of the response may be influenced by the level of elite, but you never know...  The number I have is 800-321-7396.
> 
> In any event, the rule seems to be, "if at first you don't succeed, try and try again"...



That's the number I used initially- you're right- since the only rule appears to be inconsistency, it pays to keep on trying until you get the answer you like. The second person was very helpful and extended it for 6 months.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 25, 2013)

I called in May to extend mine (it expired the end of May) and they not only extended it six months from the date of the call the rep noticed that I didn't use mine from the prior year so she also added that one to my account for another six months. I was shocked!!
I really wanted to permanently change the dates on my ceritifcates. I get my certificates in Nov and I have til May to use them. That seems to be my busiest times at work. I guess the only way you can change the issue dates is to cancel your card and get a new one with a different entry date.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 25, 2013)

jeff76543 said:


> In any event, the rule seems to be, "if at first you don't succeed, try and try again"...


Absolutely right, and a frequent mantra over at FlyerTalk.com.  With just about any loyalty program or customer service issue, if you're not getting anywhere with the person you're talking to, don't get frustrated or continue arguing.  Just thank them for their time, hang up, call back, and try again.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 28, 2013)

I cancelled my card a few years ago because the anniversary certs always came at a bad time of year. When I rejoined I was careful to join at the time of year that we typically travel. 

Sheila


----------



## isisdave (Jul 28, 2013)

I read a similar thread her on TUG a few years ago, so when I got the upgrade pitch from Marriott, I waited until a date I knew would work best.  In fact it's August 1, so it should show up in a few days ... this year they ever sent a "happy anniversary" card (I mean in the MAIL!!) with a reminder to use the day.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 28, 2013)

I have found the same inconsistency, but since it is a courtesy and not a right, can only argue so much with it. I find I have better luck extending when I have a real reservation coming up that they can see is just ( in my case, a few days, less than a week)  a little beyond the reservation. They usually then "attach " to the reservation right then and I am good. 

This year, I have no reservations on tap within a close time frame to expiration, so it will likely expire. I think I have gotten "courtesy" extensions the last three years, so I am grateful for that.


----------



## Shirtman (Nov 27, 2013)

Does the Anniversary certificate have to be used by the expiration date or can you just make a reservation by the expiration date?  Thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 27, 2013)

Shirtman said:


> Does the Anniversary certificate have to be used by the expiration date or can you just make a reservation by the expiration date?  Thanks



It has to be used by the expiration date. Some people have been successful getting Marriott rewards to extend it by 6 months. Call and ask if they can extend it for you.

I don't think they will extend the megabonus certificates, only the VISA anniversary certificates.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 27, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> It has to be used by the expiration date. Some people have been successful getting Marriott rewards to extend it by 6 months. Call and ask if they can extend it for you.
> 
> I don't think they will extend the megabonus certificates, only the VISA anniversary certificates.



I belie that finding the proper person, and having the proper sad story, plus a full moon and a high tide on a Tuesday, will get you an extension.  We have gotten them - since the date span was, as it is for others, not always to our convenience.  And - not to highjack the thread, but many of us use BOTH of these - we pleaded for YEARS for our Delta Amex card to change its anniversary date for us, since getting BOTH freebies to line up was not working out.  They refused, over and over.  Our *anniversary* date was September, and as someone suggested with the Marriott card, we were advised NOT to drop the card then re-enroll, trying to move the date.  So this September came and went - no BOGO plane tix.  We finally called, and then said that they had *decided* - arbitrarily - to move anniversary dates, and that we had a certificate sitting in their files since July - 3 months earlier.  They also had decided NOT to send any notifications - no emails, letters - nada.  WHAT???  We had already by then booked a flight - paying for both tickets - where we could have used this BOGO certificate to great advantage.  They said they would NOT extend it - and so this cost us about $400 (for the second ticket).  We were NOT happy about this, but things are planned and done now - so lesson learned, even if the mess was on THEIR end.  Moral - be VIGILANT - nobody is giving us ANYTHING free - we earned this with our dollars and loyalty.


----------



## skyequeen (Nov 28, 2013)

I was mistakenly told a few years ago that all I had to do was book the reservation before the expiration.  Subsequently found out from another rep that had to use it before that.  That rep changed the date to help me so I didn't lose the free night.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 7, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> It has to be used by the expiration date. Some people have been successful getting Marriott rewards to extend it by 6 months. Call and ask if they can extend it for you.
> 
> I don't think they will extend the megabonus certificates, only the VISA anniversary certificates.



I have a mega Bonus Cert expiring in a few days I would like to use in 4 weeks....I will post here if I am successful in extending it.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 8, 2014)

*Success!*

They canceled this certificate

Description: 38J MegaBonus Free Night Certificate Category 1-5


And reissued this with an expiration of 12/9/2015

79B Global Promotion Replacement Cat 1-5

It is attached to a reservation but if I cancel, it will come back to my account with the 12/9/15 expiration.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Dec 8, 2014)

We were able to extend our certificate this year with no problem. A quick phone call was all that was needed.


----------

